# How to move game sd data to external sd card?



## sandyss (May 27, 2013)

I have started this post because some other forum friends told me.
Does anyone know how to move LARGE GAME DATA successfully to external sd card(micro sd) in jellybean 4.1.2?
Link2sd has started to work for me but still i have doubts!All other methods fails on my galaxy win which is rooted!
1.Does link2sd app really move the .apk files installed on internal memory the 2nd partion in extrnal sd card and free up iternal
   memory??I mean the "Create link" option is working on my phone.But internal memory is not seeming to increase?
2.If yes then is there any way to convert all the data of a game or app including .apk files and obb and "data" files 
  into one single large .apk file so that link2sd can move them to the 2nd external sd partition!
3.My phone always tell me "*that the primary external storage is Emulated from the internal storage*" which *doesnt* 
   allow the "Move2sd " option to work on my phone.is this due to some NAND lock.
I kindly request anyone who is a bit expert in android os to answer all my questions(1,2,and 3)
Thank you...
My phone specs
OS:android 4.1.2
Model:samsung i8552 or galaxy grand quattro or galaxy win
internal storage:8gb(5 gb for user)
Rooted:yes
CWM:installed


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2013)

sandyss said:


> I have started this post because some other forum friends told me.
> Does anyone know how to move LARGE GAME DATA successfully to external sd card(micro sd) in jellybean 4.1.2?
> Link2sd has started to work for me but still i have doubts!All other methods fails on my galaxy win which is rooted!
> 1.Does link2sd app really move the .apk files installed on internal memory the 2nd partion in extrnal sd card and free up iternal
> ...



Im not expert at android os  I will try to answer from my experience

Usually large game data are saved on sd card by default.

1) yes the link2sd moves the .apk and dex files to the 2nd partition, but it does not move the .lib files and (small) data files, so even after linking the apps, you won't notice big difference in internal memory

2)AFAIK for that you need to be using deodexed ROM yet data files Will be separate from .apk

3) I have no idea about that. 

I suggest you to post your problem in xda to get proper response.


----------



## sandyss (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for explaining...i will head over to xda


----------

